# Romney: 'Not Going to Disappear'



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Romney: 'Not Going to Disappear'*



 
_Fox News_
In the first interview since his failed 2012 bid for the presidency, former GOP nominee Mitt Romney, with his wife, Ann, admits he made some errors, but vows to remain a force in politics.


*VIDEO: Romney's 'Hardest Thing About Losing' *
*WATCH THE ROMNEY INTERVIEW ON FOX NEWS AT 2 and 6 P.M. ET*


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Please disappear. You had your chance, and couldn't beat Carter v2


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Dan Stark said:


> Please disappear. You had your chance, and couldn't beat Carter v2


I have to disagree bro. That election was bought, stolen and cheated from him (ultimately us) by socialists. If he were president, we'd be on the road to recovery. Now we are on the highway to hell


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

I hear you. I'm just venting


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Glad you read into it enough to know I wasn't trying to be a prick. I was venting too.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Obama makes us all pricks to some degree. It's not like it was a landslide for Obama, loads of people are forgetting that and the same is true for Lying Beaver. They WON, but not by a huge margin.

With that said, I'm not sure I would want Romney to try again. I wasn't enthusiastic and feel the guy is really wooden in his approach and wobbly in his message and though if he DID run again and get the nomination, I'd back him, I would almost prefer he didn't give it another shot and get someone a bit younger and firm on his stances.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

If this is the place to vent, I must admit that every time I see a libtard mobile bearing an obama/biden or warren sticker I feel the urge to PIT it and push it off a bridge. If I was still on the job, I would actually write dollar V's and they would eventually create a libtard box to check off for profiling statistics.
If these douchebags love to pay taxes and have the gov't run their lives, so be it.

The worst part is that I can never stop myself from looking at the operator and they're always white knuckling zombies. That kool-aid is some powerful shit.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Kilvinsky said:


> Obama makes us all pricks to some degree. It's not like it was a landslide for Obama, loads of people are forgetting that and the same is true for Lying Beaver. They WON, but not by a huge margin.
> 
> With that said, I'm not sure I would want Romney to try again. I wasn't enthusiastic and feel the guy is really wooden in his approach and wobbly in his message and though if he DID run again and get the nomination, I'd back him, I would almost prefer he didn't give it another shot and get someone a bit younger and firm on his stances.


I agree. While we got screwed it is apparent that he will not win in 2016. What we need is another Republican who will right that wrongs of what was to be a four year hitch that is electible enough to overcome the paid for, not rocking the entitlement when your not entitled boat plus the intimidated into by thugs at the polls votes. Who is that person. Damned if I know, but the name Houdini comes to mind. Now I am a prick


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

was never "on board" with Romney. he screwed the DOC after the Gagan case, but he was what came out of the Republican primary so i voted for him.

saw his latest interview. he's talking like allot of Republicans now in terms of sucking up to so called minorities ( the "minority" is now the majority in Boston, try figuring out that one )

seems a nice enough guy, but doesn't have the killer instinct like Regan and that's what we need now to defeat these lying, no good, low life, scumbag demorats.

then there's always this guys opinion ( Alan Keyes )


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

As Bob Beckel from FoxNews, former Clinton campaign manager, very smart guy (surrounded by some great legs on the show) said it best: "It's tough to run against Santa 
Claus."


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

The Easter Bunny can give you a hell of a fight as well. Lost teeth can bring revenue as well.


----------

